

Socket.IO 0.8.0 out with support for Firefox6 WebSockets and Chrome betas. - Rauchg
http://groups.google.com/group/socket_io/browse_thread/thread/f20312fd107a11

======
potomak
Just in time for the Node.js Knockout 2012!

